
Someone hacked printers worldwide, urging people to subscribe to PewDiePie - CosmicBagel
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/30/18119576/pewdiepie-printer-hack-t-series-youtube
======
settler4
Great way to raise awareness. Now use the printers to warn people their IP
cameras are exposed too.

